# Abbeville, Louisiana-Need RESCUE FOR Lucy, Golden Ret., dies today!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just emld. Golden Rescue in Louisiana and several in TN and also some other rescues in Louisiana.

*HERE IS LUCY'S PETFINDER LINK-Mylissk thanks for finding the link!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17964235*

*Louisiana-Need RESCUE FOR Lucy, Golden Ret., dies today!!!

PLEASE CONTACT SHELTER IMMEDIATELY IF YOU CAN SAVE LUCY!!!**HELP!!!! Lucy, Golden Ret. left behind in Abbeville, Louisiana, Shelter-will Die today!!
This one dies by gassing today. Know anyone who can help*?


http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://members.petfinder.com/~LA26/who_we_are.html&h=d1dac

*PLEASE CALL 337-643-3160,
337-893-7388, FAX 337-643-3161...
501C RESCUES CAN PULL FROM THIS SHELTER...ALSO CONTACT
JOELLE [email protected]*This pet is at the local pound which does not adopt out pets to the public, but agrees to place them through animal welfare organizations like us. If not adopted, this pet will be killed for lack of space - NO OTHER REASON. 
If you are interested in this pet, fill out an application right away and we will do our best to help you save his/her life by placing him/her in our adoption program (which means that this pet will be fixed and vaccinated before being adopted).

*If you are with a rescue group, please contact us ASAP.

Time is of the essence, PLEASE DO NOT PROCRASTINATE!*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is the Petfinder posting. The posts on FB are always hard to read through, they have too much text and lose the basic info.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17964235
















* URGENT Lucy *

* Yellow Labrador Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Abbeville, LA *

Large  • Young • Female 

This pet is at the local pound which does not adopt out pets to the public, but agrees to place them through animal welfare organizations like us. If not adopted, this pet will be killed for lack of space - NO OTHER REASON. If you are interested in this pet, fill out an application right away and we will do our best to help you save his/her life by placing him/her in our adoption program (which means that this pet will be fixed and vaccinated before being adopted).

If you are with a rescue group, please contact us ASAP.
Time is of the essence, *PLEASE DO NOT PROCRASTINATE!*

Alex is very sweet and loving. He is neutered already but needs a full health checkup from a Vet.

*URGENT Lucy's Contact Info*

*Animal Aid for Vermilion Area*, Abbeville, LA 


(337) 893-7388
 Email Animal Aid for Vermilion Area


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thank you so much for giving us her Petfinder Link.
I only inlcuded Facebook Link so people can keep up as to if she has found rescue or not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very Sad*

Very Sad

I emld. all sorts of Golden Rescues for Lucy and only one replied-Gulf South.
They needed another picture of her to make sure Lucy is a Golden and Tara Andrews with the shelter said it's not possible for them to take another.
Lucy survived the day and Tara thinks will be safe until Monday.Gulf South also didn't know if they could find a volunteer to go check Lucy out.
I think the shelter is now closed until Monday.

I feel so bad and I'm at a loss for anything else to try to help save her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

*Lucy was not put to sleep, but will be on Monday, Nov. 29th.

Gulf South needed another pic of her to see if they would or could send someone to look at her. According to Tara it won't be possible to get another pic of her, so poor Lucy!*

I just emld. Golden Rescue in Louisiana and several in TN and also some other rescues in Louisiana.

HERE IS LUCY'S PETFINDER LINK-Mylissk thanks for finding the link!
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Yellow Labrador Retriever | Abbeville, LA | URGENT Lucy.


PLEASE CONTACT SHELTER IMMEDIATELY IF YOU CAN SAVE LUCY!!!HELP!!!! Lucy, Golden Ret. left behind in Abbeville, Louisiana,
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...e.html&h=d1dac

*PLEASE CALL 337-643-3160,
337-893-7388, FAX 337-643-3161...
501C RESCUES CAN PULL FROM THIS SHELTER...ALSO CONTACT
JOELLE [email protected] pet is at the local pound which does not adopt out pets to the public, but agrees to place them through animal welfare organizations like us. If not adopted, this pet will be killed for lack of space - NO OTHER REASON. *If you are interested in this pet, fill out an application right away and we will do our best to help you save his/her life by placing him/her in our adoption program (which means that this pet will be fixed and vaccinated before being adopted).

*If you are with a rescue group, please contact us ASAP.

Time is of the essence, PLEASE DO NOT PROCRASTINATE! 

[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for Lucy!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would be interested in fostering her, but not sure how I go about doing that! I live almost 4 hours from the shelter. I am already fostering one...so why not foster another! I also would like to take Jake (the Yellow Lab) too. If anyone can tell me what to do. I will email the shelter and see.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kfayard*

Kfayard

Email Joelle at:

and also leave a voice mail at the shelter about Lucy and the Yellow Lab.

PLEASE CALL 337-643-3160,
337-893-7388, FAX 337-643-3161...
501C RESCUES CAN PULL FROM THIS SHELTER...ALSO CONTACT
*JOELLE [email protected]*

Please tell Joelle what you are willing to do for Lucy and how you want to adopt the Yellow Lab. You are wonderful!!! Tell her how far you are from shelter and city, state and number and email you can be reached on.
God Bless you!!.
Here is the Facebook link, where lots of people are trying to help these dogs!!
Login | Facebook


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kfayard*

Kfayard:

I posted on Facebook Link for Lucy at Abbeville, LA that said you could foster her and a Lady called Patricia Titus told me to be sure to give you this information.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...9571.4877.100001881970356&notif_t=photo_reply

Karen...I cannot post on the forum I am not a member...if anyone can post to Kfayard...*Please post this information...asap!!!
She needs to contact Joelle Rupert at this telephone number
337-893-0235...letting her know she can FOSTER LUCY!!! I...F JOELLE DOES NOT ANSWER TELL HER TO LEAVE A MESSAGE WITH A
CONTACT NUMBER SHE CAN BE REACHED AT....AT ALL TIMES..
STATING SHE WILL FOSTER...LUCY....SHE ALSO NEEDS TO
CALL ANIMAL AID AT 337-937-5888....AND GET AN APPLICATION TO FOSTER MADE OUT ASAP...WE NEED TO GET THIS INFORMATION
TO THIS PERSON...THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP...PLEASE POST THIS INFORMATION ON THE FORUM..IF YOU CAN TO KFAYARD..TY
ALSO JAKE HAS A FOSTER ALREADY...CARRIE HAS HIM AND HE IS SAFE...THANK YOU....11/28*


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay I called and left a message for Jolee to call me with everything you told me. I even emailed too. I also emailed the shelter and called the shelter. The lady there said she did not know who all was still available, but to fill out the adoptable application. I did........filled out that whole long thing about fostering and I hit submit. The whole application was erased because I did not put my work phone number . So, needless to say I am just going to wait to hear from Jolee and tell her that. I am to mad right now to fill it back out. It took me like 30 minutes. Thanks


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

kfayard said:


> If anyone can tell me what to do. I will email the shelter and see.


======================================================
What would Dr King say?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Tangi Adopt A Rescue - all-breed*

I just emailed her info to Tangi Adopt A Rescue (Tangi Adopt A Rescue ~ Dog and Cat Adoptions; All Breeds and Mix Breeds), which is an all-breeds rescue in Louisiana. I will let you know if I hear anything.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Kafayard

I know how much work that is that you just did!!!
I am so sorry it did that to you!
Let us know if you hear anything!
Bless You!!!

If you do get to foster Lucy, do you know of a closer rescue that might take her than Amanda Kostynyk in Canada, that posted on Facebook she would take her into rescue?

Login | Facebook
Her name is Amanda:
hours ago · LikeUnlike.Amanda Kostynyk i am in Canada...I am trying to rescue Lucy, Chili and Clementine. Tara sent me message that they have my app. as well as some others for all those dogs so I said well I can take whatever dogs have no app's or no app's that can be approved. i want to see none gassed and in Canada these dogs are so easily adoptable. I am with Pomeranian rescue in Canada.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGirl*

GoldensGirl

Thanks for emlg. the rescue.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GoldensGirl
> 
> Thanks for emlg. the rescue.
> Please keep us posted.


I also wrote to ARF-LA (ARF-LA), which is another all-breed rescue in Louisiana. I haven't heard from either one, but it is just noon in that time zone and people who attended church probably aren't home yet. I will post whatever I learn when I hear from either or both of the rescues. Just hope it's in time...

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*tHANKS*

Thanks! KEEP US POSTED!!

They should get in touch with Joelle via email and call the shelter if they can help and also there is an application that needs to be filled out.

contact Joelle Rupert at this telephone number
337-893-0235...letting her know she can help LUCY!!! If JOELLE DOES NOT ANSWER TELL HER TO LEAVE A MESSAGE WITH A
CONTACT NUMBER SHE CAN BE REACHED AT....AT ALL TIMES..
STATING SHE WILL help...LUCY....SHE ALSO NEEDS TO
CALL ANIMAL AID AT 337-937-5888....AND GET AN APPLICATION TO FOSTER MADE OUT ASAP...WE NEED TO GET THIS INFORMATION
TO THIS PERSON...THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP...PLEASE POST THIS INFORMATION ON THE FORUM..
This is Joelle's email:
[email protected]


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Thanks! KEEP US POSTED!!
> 
> They should get in touch with Joelle via email and call the shelter if they can help and also there is an application that needs to be filled out.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Karen. I sent them all of this info, as well as the PetFinder link. If I haven't heard from them by this evening, I will give them a call.

Will post whatever I find out.
Lucy


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay I submitted the adoption/foster application. I just do not know how about getting the dog! I am a full-time teacher and cheerleading coach. I will not be able to drive 4 hours to pick them up. Maybe someone on here or another resuce group can help. Well...we will just see what we find out. I would this coming up weekend, but my golden (Remi) is in a hunt test in Alabama all weekend!! I am not sure what will come about, but I hope something happens!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kfayard*

Kfayard

THANK YOU SO MUCH for resending the application.
Are you on Facebook.
There is a link on there about Lucy where all are posting.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100001881970356&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_reply

*I will post your reply above on there. THey would have to help get Lucy to you.*

Kfayard.: I just found out from someone on facebook that every single line has to be filled out on the application or it won't go through and maybe because you didn't fill out the work number the first time, that's why it didn't.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Just saw this post on Facebook
Login | Facebook
Joelle's computer is down so please email:
[email protected] OR
[email protected] IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey, I have tried calling the numbers and I left a message and sent emails...no replys yet. I would be interested in taking two pups too. Just waiting...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*All-breed rescue info for Louisiana*

I have just written to both of the all-breed rescues that I contacted earlier today, letting them know that Joelle has filed her application to adopt/foster, that she needs help transporting Lucy to her home and asking if they can help. 

I will post any info that I get, but thus far neither rescue has responded to the earlier email.

In case someone else needs to follow up in the morning (I won't be able to, but will check email), here is the contact info for the rescues:
[email protected], phone: (337) 332-4756; and
[email protected], no phone number given.

Fingers crossed,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kfAYARD*

KFAYARD

THANKS!! DID you email the two email addresses for Joelle
and Tara, also.

[email protected] OR
[email protected] IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS


I guess the email I had posted [email protected] is down so try the others.

Thank you for wanting to help Lucy and the two pups-you are amazing!

I have to sign off tonight to care for my Senior Golden Smooch.

You can also post comments on Lucy's facebook link.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9571.4877.100001881970356&notif_t=photo_reply

Just saw this post on Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9571.4877.100001881970356&notif_t=photo_reply
Joelle's computer is down so please email:
[email protected] OR
[email protected] IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

*Praying that Lucy, Chili, Clementine and all of the others get saved today.*Thank you all for everything you are doing to try to save them!

You can follow what is going on with Lucy (Golden Retriever) at this link on Facebook:
Login | Facebook
*
To follow all of the other dogs:*Login | Facebook


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kfayard and GoldensGirl*

Kfayard and GoldensGirl

Did you hear anything from Joelle or Tara today about Lucy?
Kfayard: did they say if they got your application?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Where does this stand? I have been offline all day and I am not a Facebook user. 

Neither of the rescues that I contacted about Lucy have responded to me, though they may have contacted Joelle directly. I hope others have had better luck.

Thanks for any info.
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

None of us have any definite info.
Here is the link on Facebook: Are you on facebook and able to read it?
Tara Andrews | Facebook


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Goldensgirl
> 
> None of us have any definite info.
> Here is the link on Facebook: Are you on facebook and able to read it?
> Tara Andrews | Facebook


Yes, thanks, I finally got to the Facebook page. (I so detest that "service." Their privacy policies, or lack thereof, give me the creeps.)

Thanks for helping me sort this out. I'm trying to catch up after being offline since last night.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

Read the post on there form Amanda Kostynyk that is entitled
Report from Person who knows Joelle
She states certain people are supposed to call Joelle and fill out and submit the application but I don't know who these people are.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I do not know...but I am getting really mad...especially if those dogs have already been put down. I called the shelter number yesterday and spoke with a lady to fill out the application. I did submit it and it said it went through. This is the email I received this am:

"We have received your application and are in the process of reviewing it."
Thank you.

Okay...well how long can that possibly take!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGirl*

GoldensGirl

Here is the post on Facebook I was referring to:
Don't kinow who these people are that I suppsed to call Joelle or fill out and submit an application:

Login | Facebook


Update from person who knows Joelle:

Hi Amanda,
Joelle called me today.
She wants Mary Balduaoff to call her at 337 893-0235 and complete their volunteer application online today.
...She is thinking she might give her Diamond until she finds a home.

Joelle asked what dogs will you take and are they going to be under your rescue for you and do you have transport?

Joelle asked if you can ask Pippa Jackson if she is pulling under Elaine with ARRF and to please call her asap at 337 893-0235.

Joelle said she is getting the status of Nancy Kales for Harley
and Bear for Kasey Mitchell ok?

Joelle said to tell Dawn Young Humble to complete an application for Bella and call her.

Joelle said to tell Britannia to complete the application for Cementing as she has other apps for her.

Joelle said to ask puppy pom rescue where they are located and when did they complete the application?See More
about an hour ago · LikeUnlike · .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kfayard*

Kfayard

I know we are all very frustrated. 
Are you on Facebook at all?
Here is the link on Lucy:
Login | Facebook


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay just got an email from someone?? It states:
Kelli,

"They are all okay. I have completed reviewing your application and will speak to Joelle about it tonight. One of us will contact you.

Thank you!!"


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

kfayard said:


> Okay just got an email from someone?? It states:
> Kelli,
> 
> "They are all okay. I have completed reviewing your application and will speak to Joelle about it tonight. One of us will contact you.
> ...


This is excellent news! 

Just to complicate our lives, the PetFinder listing now says Lucy is a Labrador Retriever mix, with all reference to being a Golden removed. Not that it makes much difference to most of us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

That is wonderful. What was the email address of person who sent you the message?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Kelli
> 
> That is wonderful. What was the email address of person who sent you the message?


 
[email protected] I think that was it; i sent an email out to both email addresses you gave me and only received one back and it was this one


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kfayard*

Kfayard

That is the shelter email address so either Joelle or Tara sent it then.
That is great-let us know when they call you.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Still have not heard anything!! I am about to call the shelter or whatever it is!! I sent another email this morning and no word yet.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

No answer...left a message!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kfayard*

Kfayard

Did you look over on Facebook-nobody knows either.
I can't believe them.
Did you say you sent an email again to Joelle and Tara?

Let us know if you hear anything and I'll let you know.
Something is going on at that shelter that we just don't know about.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I sent one this morning


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

Thanks for sending. I hope you and everyone hear something today.
Thanks for your patience-I can't imagine what is going on there.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok this is email I received this morning after calling and emailing again today to let me know something:
"Kelli,
> > 
> > I'm sorry you haven't heard anything yet. Hally and polo are going to rescue. I actually have both of them in temporary foster at my home waiting for transport. Lucy may be going into rescue as well, I am attempting to get confirmation on that today. I will let you know. Are there any other pup that interest you?
> > 
> > Thanks so much, Kelli. "

I then asked what other pups are available or need help and this is what she replied:

"Eleanor is the only kitten, unless more
more come in the past 24 hours. The
only young dogs I am aware of are
the young black labs. I am going into
a meeting at work right now, but I will
call Joelle around lunch and see if
they have gotten anymore in. 

Tara"

I did not mean pups...as in puppies...so not sure if there are older dogs still there or not. I told her to email or call if she needed my help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

I am so glad you got an email and glad you emailed her back!
Did she mention Chili and Clementine?
I emld. Tara at: [email protected] today about half hour ago and told her they were supposed to call you and you hadn't rcvd. a call and asked about Lucy, Chil, Clementine.
I also asked that she update the Facebook Page
Welcome to Facebook
as I am afraid that those who offered to rescue or foster-since they haven't had any updates- will give up!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

It seems like a lot of people of facebook are getting confused about the email from Tara to Me.

I asked for any kind of update. I wanted to Foster Lucy, Polo, and Hally...they were just drawn to me. If they already had rescues I would have been willing to foster any others. I never said that I wanted to foster Clementine or chili. I will if they do not have a rescue. I think someone from Canada wanted those two.

I know...the only thing I can think about the situation is maybe they do not update their pets?? Because she made it sound like there was not really any dogs to foster besides a cat?? No CLUE :bowl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

So very sorry - what I understood is that you wanted to help Chili and Clementine. I will clarify this on Facebook.

Let us know if you hear anymore on Lucy, Pollo and Hally.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

Have you heard anything on Lucy and Polo and Hally?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Nope, she said in the email that Polo and Hally were going to a rescue and she thought Lucy was too but she was trying to find out. I will email her again and ask about Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Look at latest Facebook post*

Look at Latest Facebook post by Tara. It doesn't sound like any have rescue.
Welcome to Facebook

Yes do email her again! Thanks!

*THIS POSTED BY PATRICIA TITUS:*2 hours ago · LikeUnlike · .Patricia Titus 
‎12/2..KAREN...PLEASE LET KELLI KNOW EVERYONE OF THESE DOGS ARE VERY VERY URGENT...EXCEPT FOR DIAMOND AND MAXIE THEY HAVE FOSTERS...BUT STILL NEED ADOPTERS BUT THEY ARE OUT OF THE SHELTER!!!
LUCY IS STILL IN NEED....SHE IS A GOLDEN/LAB MIX
TE...NELY ...LAB RET. MIX..FEMALE..6 MONTHS
CHILI...LAB RET. MIX...MALE.3 MONTHS.
FLIP...LAB RET..MIX..FEMALE.3 MONTHS
THEO..LAB RET. MIX..FEMALE..6 MONTHS...
AND MANY MANY OTHERS...BEAUTIFUL GREAT PYRENEES
CHANCE..1 YEAR...
EVERY ONE OF THESE NEEDS URGENT HELP..AND MORE...IN CASE
SHE KNOWS OTHER PEOPLE INTERESTED TOO...THANK YOU.
IF SHE IS STILL INTERESTED IN LUCY OR ANY OF THESE OR OTHERS
HAVE HER CONTACT JOELLE RUPERT AT 337-893-0235...
THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP AND KELLI'S HELP!!See More
39 minutes ago · LikeUnlike · .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

This is one of the latest posts on Facebook, RE: Lucy, from Amanda who lives in Canada:

Welcome to Facebook

AMANDA
Amanda Kostynyk | Facebook
I am getting to pull him today and I will be paying the vetting and any boarding costs necessary until transport is arranged..if anyone can help with funds I can start a chip in and you can contribute. . I am also pulling Lucy, Chance and Jery and doing the same so hoping some people will help me with the costs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

You won't believe this latest post on Facebook! All of those poor dogs are going to die!

Login | Facebook
UPDATE: The President of Great Pyranees National rescue who is named Amy went to the shelter to day to try to pull Jerry, Chance, Lucy and Zeke as they all have very reputable rescues who we have found that can take them. Joelle was there and said that she did not like Amy's personality so would not release these dogs to her. Amy is well known across the states as a very fine rescuer/puller.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG!!! that makes me soooooooo mad!! I called the rescue number and talked to the lady that does the answering service and basically let her have and she said for me to email Joelle...I was like I have tried. I did again anyways!! Please call me I sent a private message to you. Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

Nice talking to you-please keep me posted on everything!

and keep checking Facebook!

Each dog has their own page.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, this is the email I received tonight from Joelle. Not sure exactly what it means...so I will be taking Lucy and Shultzie?? But who knows or how long this will be:

"We thank you for your offer to foster. There is no one that is more concerned about these animals than we who are actually here. We have to determined which animals have been approved for adoption and which ones are leaving on transport before we will put them in foster. Then the foster homes have to checked to protect the animals.
We will let you know as soon as possible. At the moment , it would be Schultize( waiting for transport ) and Lucy with your approval. Tara will get in touch with you.
Thank you again,
Joelle"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

Does this meean that Joelle will give you Lucy and Schultzie today?
Is she saying you have been approved, or is she asking if you approve taking Lucy and Schultzie?

Remember, I had told you each dog has it's own page - if you click on the pic of the dog, it will show all of the posts from everyone on that particular dog.

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

She sent me another email saying that Lucy needs to see a vet before going in to foster and she will go to the vet next week. She asked if I was interested in taking Lucy too along with Schultzie. 

I emailed her back with a yes.

I did not see shultzie's page


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

Glad you got a response. I didn't see Shultzie either.
Maybe Tara knows who that is.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9571.4877.100001881970356&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Amanda K. from facebook sent me an email this AM-I willl send it to you via pm or email.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

This is the email I received from Tara this PM.
"Hi Kelli,

I spoke to Joelle today, and she said that Lucy and Schultzie are coming to you. Is that okay with you? I just want to make sure before I get them. She said she would meet me with them on Wednesday. Can you meet me someplace between here and Biloxi at any time on Wednesday to get them? Just let me know what works for you! If you need to reach me by cell, my number is 225-937-7849.

Thanks,
Tara"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

Can you meet her Wednesday?

My dog Smooch has been ill and is going in for tests today. Will check back later.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Goodness, you ladies are trying so hard to save lives and they are making it very difficult to get anything done. There has to be a better, organized way to do this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

I think you are an angel. 


Please let us know how Lucy and Shultzie are when you get them!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

How are Lucy and Shultzie doing?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Lucy is really sweet...just no manner yet. I am trying to put some weight on her. She is doing good about not peeing in the house. As soon as I take a pic I will send it to you. My husband is bringing Schultzie about 1 1/2 hours away tomorrow for transport to Memphis and then I think somewhere else after that. But everything is settling in!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelli*

Kelli

That is such great news!!
IF you can take some pics of Lucy, maybe we can figure out what breeds she is and contact rescues for her.


----------

